# What happens when a roof is not flashed rite!



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

It looks a bit like the angle of the siding was a very real contributer to the problem as well. That siding has only a 1 1/2" lap. The design for that lap is based on a horizontal installation. Installing it on a 4/12 slope greatly changes the design and should have had at least double the lap....No?


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

NO,it should of been flashed right regardless of what was put on the wall.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

mAC; Damn good question. Since I figured out the "V" and "Y" problems and missed the "K" and You were so much better at spotting the "K" problem :whistling:thumbup::laughing:, it is only fair that "this ones for you"

:laughing:arty::notworthy:clap:

Duck tape? hmm ICE and water patch? LOL LOL
JackM


----------

